# Caption this.



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

"Please let those fins be dolphins" :shock:

Ray


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Wherever the fish are, that's where we go.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Keza: Hmmm, should have loosened the drag before I lent him that rod


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

In a dream
The kayak floats
As if on Mercury


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Right, I'm ready now!


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

"just keep peedlin' .. Just keep peddlin'...."


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> In a dream
> The kayak floats
> As if on Mercury


Man: haiku
Otherman: Bless you


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > In a dream
> ...


I have no idea whether that is a compliment or what but I'm pretty sure it doesn't quite qualify as a haiku even tho it does only have three lines :?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > RhubarbTheYeti said:
> ...


You're right
A haiku would be 5-7-5 syllables (yours is 3-4-5 or 6 depending on pronunciation)
Just reminded me of one in its phrasing

Almost in a dream
Distant kayak floats away slowly
Like on Mercury


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> You're right
> A haiku would be 5-7-5 syllables (yours is 3-4-5 or 6 depending on pronunciation)
> Just reminded me of one in its phrasing
> 
> ...


or:

Almost in a dream
Distant kayak floats away slowly
On mercury sea

or a hokku 5-6-4

Almost in a dream
Distant kayak floats away
Mercury sea


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Geez, now I've got an Editor  Think I should keep my poetry to myself


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Geez, now I've got an Editor  Think I should keep my poetry to myself


I think you should start a new thread and show it off properly
As long as its not performance poetry

You want to do performance poetry, you can do it in the equipment shed out the back of ACOI


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hope floating on oil. What treasure lies below?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Another escaped Lollie Pop Lady.....I think we need bigger chains.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Why would you be anywhere else.


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Surely the missus can't find me out here.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

In a post-zombie-apocalyptic world, Keza leads a band of scared Hobie fanbois across a sea of crude oil in search of safe harbour. This Friday on ACOI..... The Pedalling Dead


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

F******g f**k c**t. F******g third time f*****g today. Mackeral are all c***s. F*****g single strand f*****g wire my a**e. Hey come back here you a******k. Lets share the serenity together.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

badmotorfinger said:


> F******g f**k c**t. F******g third time f*****g today. Mackeral are all c***s. F*****g single strand f*****g wire my a**e. Hey come back here you a******k. Lets share the serenity together.


BAM!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I WILL get to Tassie in time for opening weekend of the trout season.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

CAV said:


> This is K1, I've gone past the bins again....
> Stupid EAC


FIFY.

I've gone past the bins again. Stupid K1 !. (It was much rougher that that Chris.)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Wow, I'm way out in the pacific, I'm miles from the next human being, but I can still find sexy girls in my area that are dying for sex, the wonders of the internet..


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

"The only ripple on the water occurred as he farted............."


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Slick.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

How's the serenity...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"And the sea will grant each man new hope, as sleep brings dreams of home."
Sean Connery as Marko Ramius in The Hunt for Red October NOT quoting Christopher Columbus


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Water, water everywhere, nor any drop to drink


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Swiftly, swiftly flew the ship
Yet she sailed softly too
Sweetly, sweetly blew the breeze
On me alone it blew


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

The sun came up upon the left
Out of the sea came he
And he shine bright, and on the right
Went down into the sea


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Man marks the earth with ruin, but his control stops at the shore.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

I know that MF370 is around here somewhere


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Shit the Tide goes out FAST here, thats funny looking sand.


----------



## Gad (Jan 14, 2010)

She did tell me, to go look beyond the horizon


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Dodge tide, my arse!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Too infinity and beyond!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

This deserves _no_ caption.

Silence becomes. Or perhaps an endless tape of gentle sea.

Thanks Kez, very contemplative.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"I was joking, I'm married, I've got kids, where are you going"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"Ken cooked last night, just stay up wind"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"17, 18, 19, *20*. Coming ready of not.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"Target Sighted Bearing One Eight Zero Position Angle Two Five ... --15-- .... Right 10 Degrees Rudder .........)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nezevic said:


> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> > F******g f**k c**t. F******g third time f*****g today. Mackeral are all c***s. F*****g single strand f*****g wire my a**e. Hey come back here you a******k. Lets share the serenity together.
> ...


My therapist says I should fish somewhere else.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Last time I try to be philosophical


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > I know that MF370 is around here somewhere
> ...


Send him some free spelling lessons. It is MH370 that is missing, not MF. At least he started the quote with a capital letter. :lol:

Can I have a prize too please?


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

kayakone said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > grinner said:
> ...


A few malaysia airlines executives have been heard referring to as a right MF of late.


----------



## yorkie (Mar 19, 2014)

Where's this pub you mentioned.


----------

